# Injectable Superdrol...



## Looneytuned

Has anybody made this? I have some raws and heard it can be made with ba/bb/gso.


----------



## montego

I've seen it, but I don't brew so I dunno how lol.


----------



## Getbiger

The best way to find out is brew a small batch. Like 10 ml. Let it sit and see if it holds. If it does than its g2g


----------



## Looneytuned

Getbiger said:


> The best way to find out is brew a small batch. Like 10 ml. Let it sit and see if it holds. If it does than its g2g



Thanks


----------



## JJBones

Superdrol is easy to hold ... Anadrol is very difficult.  Both are much better injected


----------



## Victory

Inj sdrol made me feel ill. It was great for results but even with 10mg inj sdrol and I would start feeling sick about 1 hour after injecting. I tried 20mg for 1 day and went back down as it was too much for me. My appetite was non existent most of the day.


----------



## Kinetix

use a carrier


----------



## Kinetix

Let me update this properly, using a carrier like TC or TU can help.  

Using a very thick carrier oil that cushions the raw and keeps the crystals in a nice pillow of thickness 

The use of a highly potent solvent will have to be used as well.

Any oral going into an oil will need at least 2 if not 3 of the above to make a nice yummy finished perfect product.


----------



## Foxman101

What’s the easiest oral to make injectable ? I’ve seen many people go with dbol


----------



## HUMANALIFE

Foxman101 said:


> What’s the easiest oral to make injectable ? I’ve seen many people go with dbol



dbol is the easiest.  

Sdrol I'm sure you will need guiacol and or Ethyl Oleate in there. I saw on PM that Viking has it at 40mg/ml I think it was.  you could make it at 20mg/ml and have a better chance at it holding, but I'm guessing one reason at making it at 40mg is less liquid to inject which is a good reason.  Mix it right along with your other inejectables AND the second injection time you wouldn't be injecting much liquid by itself.


----------



## Kinetix

Foxman101 said:


> What’s the easiest oral to make injectable ? I’ve seen many people go with dbol



The following are about the same and can be blended to create synergy. 
dbol, drol,tbol, sdrol is not that hard and doesn't need any more sol to go from 20mg/mL to 40mg/mL 

Fantastic for a pre-workout blend adding bases of nandro, and test and npp.

needs a touch more sol but it will hold!

I concur IF ON CYCLE ts better to make higher dosed gear and use less and oil but cut with other compounds you are taking.  Use sdrol before workout.


----------



## HUMANALIFE

Kinetix said:


> The following are about the same and can be blended to create synergy.
> dbol, drol,tbol, sdrol is not that hard and doesn't need any more sol to go from 20mg/mL to 40mg/mL
> 
> Fantastic for a pre-workout blend adding bases of nandro, and test and npp.
> 
> needs a touch more sol but it will hold!
> 
> I concur IF ON CYCLE ts better to make higher dosed gear and use less and oil but cut with other compounds you are taking.  Use sdrol before workout.


hey kinetix would you make sdrol the same as dbol then?  Do you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## goback2013

i now make all injectables out of conventional orals.

of course i max concentration at 25-50mg/ml.. but you dont need much to get results  from injectable orals.


----------



## Edwina

The best way to find out is brew a small batch. Like 10 ml. Let it sit and see if it holds. If it does than its g2g


----------



## Getbiger

That's some good copy and paste skills you've got there.


----------



## Kinetix

HUMANALIFE said:


> hey kinetix would you make sdrol the same as dbol then?  Do you mind sharing your recipe?



I would make dbol the same as superdrol not the other way around.  

30mg/ml superdrol max is all i would go. 

what are you using for for carrier and solvents?

I will see what i can put together for you.


----------



## HUMANALIFE

Here was the last recipe I used for dbol. 

100ml/50mg
5.5g raw
3ml BA
20ml BB
20ml guaiacol
52ml gso


----------



## Kinetix

HUMANALIFE said:


> Here was the last recipe I used for dbol.
> 
> 100ml/50mg
> 5.5g raw
> 3ml BA
> 20ml BB
> 20ml guaiacol
> 52ml gso



thanks humanalife.
That would work. A thick ass carrier would be ideal thinker than gso imho.


----------



## swim15

Interested in this as well. Anyone use a recipe without guaiacol? Was gonna try 40mg/ml with miglyol 840 and/or EO


----------



## swim15

Made 15g of superdrol at 40mg/ml in full miglyol 850 with 2/10 BA/BB. Held well and smooth as butter


----------

